# Prop Recommendation Karma 19 w/ 30 Tohatsu 4 strk



## SeaWave (Sep 10, 2018)

Looking to see if anyone out there has a Bossman Karma 19 that is swinging a SS Prop. Any recommendations and size/pitch information out there? 3 blade/4blade? Currently, I have the kit aluminum (9.9x13p) prop and the performance is decent but know it can be better. Thanks!


----------

